# How does a true martial artist react when his mind starts to deceive him?



## Draco90x (Aug 12, 2019)

Hello everybody.

i have beem performing martial arts in my early 20s for almost 5 years and i must say i have aquired a good sense of discipline and control and i even got better than i was befor in my teens.

After some years from quitting i was 26 then now am 29 , i have started to experience some weird mental problems like for example uncontrolled nervosity and agressivity . So i started visiting doctors to deal with this and i finally in 2017 debuted a treatement program with a psychologist witch concluded that i have a schizoid-paranoid disorder .

So i wonder what would a true martial artist do ? i mean with respect to traditional martial healing ?


----------



## jobo (Aug 12, 2019)

Draco90x said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> with a psychologist witch
> 
> So i wonder what would a true martial artist do ? i mean with respect to traditional martial healing ?


well I wouldn't be seeing a psychologist witch ! they may burn you

seriously just take the meds


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 12, 2019)

Follow the advice from a psychiatrist/psychologist. Even those who would be qualified to help, can't give you advice online, knowing almost nothing about your symptoms (and don't take that as a sign to share your symptoms-that is for an in-person discussion with a qualified professional).


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 12, 2019)

Yeah.  Work with your doctors.  End of story.


----------



## Buka (Aug 12, 2019)

Listen to your docs.

And welcome to Martial Talk, bro.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 12, 2019)

Draco90x said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> i have beem performing martial arts in my early 20s for almost 5 years and i must say i have aquired a good sense of discipline and control and i even got better than i was befor in my teens.
> 
> ...


Martial arts are primarily about fighting. If I want to learn a fighting skill, I ask a martial artist.

If I want help with mental issues, I talk to a doctor trained in psychology/psychiatry.


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 13, 2019)

Welcome to mt, ditto on following professional advice to overcome this hurdle of life.


----------



## Draco90x (Aug 13, 2019)

thanks a lot.

your are all totally correct.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 13, 2019)

So long as you are having fun. Any medical advice will do.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 14, 2019)

Draco90x said:


> So i wonder what would a true martial artist do ? i mean with respect to traditional martial healing ?


A true martial artists would do what most people do.  Listen to the medical professionals (aka your doctor) and keep training.  

Your doctor is going to have a better grasp on treatment so anything that out side of that would need to be discussed with your doctor.  A doctor who is trained in mental conditions is going to have years of information, studying, and experience in trying to treat various types of mental conditions. That same doctor may also have access to resources (other patients) who are going through the same thing and it's possible that one of those Patients may have a solution that helps them and it may work for you, but only the doctor would know that.

Martial Arts is Awesome, but it can't fix everything, nor is it the solution to everything.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 14, 2019)

Specialists are incredibly important. More so than your general care Doctor's. Seek, listen and stay with the specialist that you personally trust.

Using the right tools, is the bases of Martial Arts.


----------



## Draco90x (Aug 14, 2019)

Guthrie said:


> Specialists are incredibly important. More so than your general care Doctor's. Seek, listen and stay with the specialist that you personally trust.
> 
> Using the right tools, is the bases of Martial Arts.


yep its the usage of the right tools that i like


----------



## Draco90x (Oct 3, 2019)

jobo said:


> well I wouldn't be seeing a psychologist witch ! they may burn you
> 
> seriously just take the meds



Lolz . am back again .
 i meant a psychiatrist which


----------



## ShortBridge (Oct 3, 2019)

Draco90x said:


> ...
> 
> your are all totally correct.



There is a first time for everything! It takes bravery and strength to ask for and accept help. Take care of yourself, things like training will be waiting for you when you're ready.


----------



## Gweilo (Oct 4, 2019)

Welcome back, you may even find some training beneficial, even if you only practice some breathing, stretching, tension and relaxation etc.onwards and upwards.


----------



## Draco90x (Oct 4, 2019)

ShortBridge said:


> There is a first time for everything! It takes bravery and strength to ask for and accept help. Take care of yourself, things like training will be waiting for you when you're ready.


Thanks a lot.

I think if i keep a normal life style including training , my illness wont be part of my day to day living. 

Thats what i hope.


----------



## Gweilo (Oct 4, 2019)

Just remember, martial arts is conducted by the body, but perfected by the mind, and good training improves both.


----------



## Draco90x (Oct 4, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> Just remember, martial arts is conducted by the body, but perfected by the mind, and good training improves both.


Well meant.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 4, 2019)

Draco90x said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I think if i keep a normal life style including training , my illness wont be part of my day to day living.
> 
> Thats what i hope.


That is a great outlook. I hope you can find the right thing(s) in your life to keep your mind on track. Martials arts are a great avenue to pursue. It can take you a lot of different ways and really keep you mind busy and focused on the right things.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 5, 2019)

Gweilo said:


> Just remember, martial arts is conducted by the body, but perfected by the mind, and good training improves both.


Really well said, I quite liked that alot! Poetry!


----------



## Draco90x (Oct 8, 2019)

One last thing am waiting to share with my psychiatrist is : 

After recovery ,what does happen to the personality , intellect and the logic that ive developped since i was born  ? 
I mean does these change after going through chemical meds that act on the brain ? 

Its just that after going through all this mental challenge make me feel different than i was before , its like i lost the original version of my mind , and living with a modified one.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 8, 2019)

You are still a young man.  I suspect some if not most  of the changes you mention are natural. We age, grow, and become wiser to our world and environment. For some the adjustment(s) go un-noticed and they just keep going. For other, they may be more aware of the changes. 
I'm certainly no doctor but I suspect any kind of chemical intervention could affect this process. This process of transformation during the natural, normal changes we go through in life. Not the traumatic one's; the one's we all go through as we age and grow. 
Hang in there. It is not as big a monster as it may seem like at times.


----------



## Draco90x (Oct 8, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> You are still a young man.  I suspect some if not most  of the changes you mention are natural. We age, grow, and become wiser to our world and environment. For some the adjustment(s) go un-noticed and they just keep going. For other, they may be more aware of the changes.
> I'm certainly no doctor but I suspect any kind of chemical intervention could affect this process. This process of transformation during the natural, normal changes we go through in life. Not the traumatic one's; the one's we all go through as we age and grow.
> Hang in there. It is not as big a monster as it may seem like at times.



Thanks man.

What you said comes to my mind sometimes.
I tell to my self that this will be history when i age more . And that meds only target the organ not the soul.

Its just the worry that intercepts my toughts sometimes . And just like in my other thread
i see that training would help me out with this the same as it did with my previous pains.

Link to my other thread :
Full contact performance (early 20s vs late 20s)


----------



## Gweilo (Oct 9, 2019)

Draco90x said:


> Its just that after going through all this mental challenge make me feel different than i was before , its like i lost the original version of my mind , and living with a modifi



And so it should, life is a series of challenges, wealth, health and wellbeing, for most, but deep down everybody has to confront a phycological challenge, some are lucky enough only to have to deal with minor challenges, others like yourself more complex challenges. Every challenge we overcome changes us, an upgrade if you will,  version 2.1 of you, one thing life and martial arts teaches is human beings are amazing at adaptation, with the right help (which you are getting), you will adapt into the new upgraded you, an upgraded you that can retrofit the parts you require.


----------



## Buka (Oct 12, 2019)

I used to teaches classes to federal law enforcement on "The Mind and Dealing With Stressful Situations" and used teach it to my students in the dojo as well.

There's an old proverb, _"The mind is a wonderful servant but a terrible Master_". The mind doesn't like to live in the present, instead, it likes to look back and yearn for better times, or look ahead to worry about the future. That's pretty much all it does, that's it, that's the list.

The choice of what to think about is one of our greatest virtues as people. It just takes practice, continued practice, pretty much like Martial Arts in general. What's easier is - you don't have to get up and go to the dojo on those days you tell yourself you're too tired, you can do it anywhere.

Go research. There's plenty of information available, plenty of mental exercises, games, tasks, methods. By doing so you become an observer, a researcher, a studier rather than a victim of what's inside all of our heads.

Think back to the first day you ever set foot in a dojo, that first class you took, that first time bowing in, that first time trying to properly tie your belt. It's old hat to you now. Everybody goes through the same thing, all the new guys are going through it just like you did. It's the mind trying to grasp what the hell is going on. The mind is not being your servant at this point, it's being your Master, except unlike your Martial Arts master, it's a new white belt that doesn't even have it's first bit of sweat on it, doesn't even know where to put it's thumb when making a fist. All these new feelings of inadequacy- that's the mind fk'ing with you, trying to make you it's beach. Tell it to go F itself, make it put on a proper butler's uniform.

With research and practice it gets easier every year. Honest.


----------

